# One weekend available in Utah or Colorado... Which resort and why? Please help!!



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello y'all,
Looking to spend one weekend in Decemberish to go to either Colorado or Utah... Which resort would be a better choice to go and why considering prices as well as nightlife... Heard good things bout each state and their resorts... I am a relative noob as far as boarding go but I just want to experience some real powder... Let me know ur opinions as well as the best time of year to go to any of these great snowboarding places... THanks in advance...

Eric


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

In December can be a bit early for either state. For powder either state can have it. Though if you are fairly new to the sport and not an advanced level rider, it's going to be gone quick. Off piste is where you'll find the best stashes at either place for sure. Also, real deep powder can be an entirely frustrating and tiring thing for a n00b. I've seen plenty of first timers struggle and get exhausted when then get caught in waste deep powder snow. It's fun as it can get, but it does take some experience and getting used too.

So what do you want in a resort. Gnarly scare the bejeesuz terrain out of you or more mellow stuff. Park/pipe? What style of riding do you want to do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Resorts...*

Thanks for the quik reply... I'm definitely looking for some free riding with some good intermediate and intermediate/beginner slopes... Only gone a handful of times that I can count on one hand so that tells you the level where I'm at... Would like to experience some real snow with some good powder which is difficult to come by in Southern California... At this point looking for the best experience that can be had in a short weekend with finances NOT being an issue... If December is not a good time when would be a good time of year as well as what ski resort to check out with a decent nightlife? Thanks for answering all my NOOB questions!!

Eric


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey man,

Colorado and Utah are fantastic world class places, but Mammoth and Tahoe are also world class spots and get tons of snow too. You might be better off planning a vacation around one of those spots. Mammoth is somthing like a 5 hour drive from LA and gets some of the best snow quality in California. You could easily watch the storm track and plan a last second vacation to hit it.

All of the places mentioned have terrain that would suit you. January is typically one of the better months in terms on snowfall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I will make my plans in January then... Any recommendations on specific resorts in Colorado or Utah that would be good for someone like what I've described? Just looking for something different than Cali resorts whom most I've been too... I'm looking to snowboard probably two days so I'm looking for a resort with lots of variety if possible and a decent nightlife to relax and meet some new peeps.... Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well to give you all of that. Park City in Utah. The Canyons and PC are the resorts there. Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude are not that far away. At least Park City has a nightlife.

In Colorado, Vail, Aspen, Breck/Summit Cty, Steamboat would be the places I would check.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I've heard from reading prior posts that it seems to be Steamboat in Colorado and Park City Utah seem to be the best bets as far as pricing/powder/nightlife.... I know Colorado tends to be more expensive cuz it seems to be more of a resort/ ritzy town but which one would be ur preference for a first timer? Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I don't think Park City really gets anymore pow than Steamboat. I know the Cottonwoods get considerably more snow than PC.
Almost hands down I would go with Steamboat. It is a ski town through and through. It also does not have a metro area that is close. Denver is over a two hour drive, while Salt Lake is 45 minutes or so to Park City. Plus real alcohol, one of the more legendary ski town bars in the Tugboat and Slopeside. When it snows there it tends to puke sometimes for days on end. For what you are looking for I would say Steamboat very much fits the bill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Last season was my first ever on a snowboard. I spent Christmas in Salt Lake and went to a few places including Park City. Ended up in Vegas for New Years! For a NewB...I had a great time. Enough to make me come back for secondd time this December - January with my own set up (no rentals)!! Plus my girl found out that she was pretty damn good at skeleton at the winter Olympic park. So that will be entertaining as well.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Wolf Creek in Colorado, cheap lift tickets, almost always great snow (and some of the deepest you'll see in CO when it really comes down), short lines, cheaper lodging, and an excellent town to party in. The terrain is unreal, but if you're a park rat, you won't be very satisfied.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm more of a noob still tryin to get really comfortable going down moderate to moderate difficult slopes... I don't see myself doin any type of tricks so I don't really need a resort with jumps or trick type stuff... I'm just looking for good solid and long slopes with less people if possible... Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Then I'd check out Wolf Creek or Loveland. Wolf Creek if it has to be on a weekend because everyone in Colorado is busy on the weekend lol. Another place to check into which I haven't been to in my 26 years in Colorado is Eldora. I've heard they are rarely busy and its a great intermediate/beginner mountain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Another option to consider would be Vail, Colorado.
AKA my home town/mountain. Prices are okay, but great 
terrian park and some awsome tucked away jibbing areas.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Vail prices ok??? Did they drop the price of a lift ticket? You must have a lot more money than me lol. Oh yeah, and welcome!


----------

